# Hi



## tiplernorth (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm a newbie here , and sure looks like a great place to talk and fishing , hunting ..

I hunt Grouse , Deer, 
Fish , Trout , Bass, Panfish , Muskie ,

who 's hunting grouse this season ?

see ya all around I've got to check it out !!


----------



## Fish.Girl (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm the new girl around here we ice, boat, bank fish. Cats, perch, bass, pike. Hunt duck, geese, deer, dove. Hopefully some Elk next year. So lets talk it up. :beer:


----------



## laddybug3 (Oct 28, 2008)

I a new girl to this site too. I go fishing and I am not a hunter. I go ice fishing, kayak fishing, on shore, and boat.


----------

